# Guter Flugsimulator?



## Ajkula (6. Oktober 2013)

Seit HAWX hat sich ja nicht wircklich was getan, der zweite Teil ist ein wenig abgesackt und online gibt es nur diese WKII Sims.
Kennt Jemand einen guten Flugsimulator mit modernen Flugzeugen und Mehrspielermodus?


----------



## svd (6. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist denn der FlugSim Experte Neawoulf, wenn man ihne braucht, hehe. (Allerdings würde er HAWK und Simulation niemals in einem Satz nennen.)

Wenn du ein Actionspiel mit (modernen) Flugzeugen suchst, gibt's außer HAWK momentan nur die "Ace Combat" Reihe.
Deren Ableger "Assault Horizon" ist auch für den PC erschienen. Bietet auch einen Coop Stroy Modus und kompetitive Multiplayermodi.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2013)

Habs zwar nicht selbst gespielt - aber laut einem Arbeitskollegen soll es die "Mega-Simulation" sein:
A-10C Warthog - Test, Simulation, PC - 4Players


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Jo, Warthog soll gut sein, aber halt auch wirklich ne Sim und nicht mal eben rumfliegen und Dogfight machen   selbst mit allen aktivierten Hilfen ist das nicht ohne.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2013)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Seit HAWX hat sich ja nicht wircklich was getan, der zweite Teil ist ein wenig abgesackt und online gibt es nur diese WKII Sims.
> Kennt Jemand einen guten Flugsimulator mit modernen Flugzeugen und Mehrspielermodus?


 Also wenn Du Spiele wie HAWX suchst fällt mir momentan nur* Air Conflicts: Vietnam* ein. Das ist allerdings keine Simulation, sondern (wie auch HAWX) ein Arcade-Action-Flusi.

Mit einer richtigen Simulation wie der DCS Reihe wirst Du dann wohl nichts anfangen können, da braucht man schon 20 Minuten um den Vogel in die Luft zu bekommen (Cold Start).


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2013)

"Experte"? Würde ein echter Pilot sehen, was ich manchmal so zusammenfliege, dann würde er sicherlich widersprechen 

Action-Flugsimulationen sind inzwischen fast noch rarer als Hardcoresimulationen. Wenn es in Richtung HAWX gehen soll, dann wäre die *Ace Combat* Reihe durchaus einen Blick wert. Die PC Version von Assault Horizon (der Rest müsste Playstation-exklusiv sein) und das wurde meines Wissens nach nicht sonderlich gut bewertet. Falls du eine PS3 hast, würde ich mir die Reihe aber mal genauer ansehen, ein paar der Spiele sollen ziemlich gut sein.

Ansonsten gibt es da noch *Lock On Modern Air Combat*, das quasi eine abgespeckte Version der DCS Reihe (mehr Hardcore-Simulation geht nicht) ist. Dafür gibt es inzwischen auch einige Addons (*Flaming Cliffs* 1 bis ?), so dass das Spiel, obwohl schon einige Jahre alt, immer noch recht aktuell ist. Ist zwar deutlich realistischer gehalten als HAWX, allerdings nicht auf dem Niveau der DCS Reihe. Dafür gibt es deutlich mehr verschiedene Flugzeuge zu steuern, während es in DCS pro Spiel bzw. Modul immer nur einen Flugzeug-/Hubschraubertyp gibt.

*DCS A-10C Warthog* ist halt der Oberhammer, was den Simulationsgrad angeht und der eindeutige Beweis dafür, dass ich eben KEIN Experte bin  Da funktioniert jeder Schalter und das gesamte Computersystem im Flugzeug wie in der Realität und Extras wie Ruderpedale, HOTAS (Kombisystem und Flight-Joystick und separatem Schubhebel) und TrackIR (Headtrackingsystem zum freien Umschauen) sind schon fast Mindestvoraussetzungen, um halbwegs spielen zu können. Dazu kommen noch hohe Systemanforderungen (Mein i5 2500k mit GTX 570 ist nicht selten überfordert) und ein enormer Lernaufwand, wenn man alle Systeme beherrschen will. Wenn du nur fliegen und kämpfen willst, lass bloß die Finger davon. Wenn du aber ein realistisches, komplexes System beherrschen willst und viel theoretische Lern"arbeit" investieren willst, ist es vielleicht doch das richtige für dich.

Ansonsten kann ich dazu nicht allzu viele Tipp geben, da ich selbst eher ein Fan von zivilen und militärischen WW1 & WW2 Simulationen bin. Einen Tipp hab ich noch: Schau dir ein paar Gameplay Videos oder Let's Plays bei Youtube an, so findest du am besten raus, welches Spiel deinen Vorstellungen am ehesten entspricht.

OT: Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob ein Strike Commander 2 als Kickstarter Projekt Erfolgsaussichten hätte. Eine spannende Story, ein paar ganz dezente SciFi Elemente, interessante, leicht klischeehafte Charaktere und tolle Flugzeugmodelle mit einem spaßigen, sowohl für Sim-Fans als auch für Gamepad-Fetischisten geeigneten Flugmodell und unzählige toll gestaltete, spektakuläre Missionen (die nicht von vorn bis hinten durchgescriptet sind, sondern durchaus dem Spieler Entscheidungen abverlangen dürfen!) mit den verschiedensten Flugzeugtypen, vom Tutorial als Sohn eines Agrarfliegers im Doppeldecker über Bomber und Kampfjets bis hin zu Stealth-Missionen. Man, ich weiß schon, worauf ich nach Star Citizen warte.


----------

